# Petite question pour installer Windows 10 sur MacBook pro rétina



## city1 (3 Juin 2016)

Bonsoir, 

Novice en la matière, je souhaiterais installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBook pro rétina mi-2014 (compatible selon apple). Cependant j'ai une question qui me semble être importante  

1. J'ai un pc portable à la maison sur lequel windows 10 est installé. Comment récupérer une image disque de la version de windows installée dessus avec une clé USB ?? En effet, je n'ai pas envie de payer une licence windows, car l'ISO téléchargeable sur le site de Microsoft est une version d'essai si on a pas de clé  

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## city1 (3 Juin 2016)

Une autre petite question : est ce légal d'utiliser une image disque extraite d'un ordi windows pour l'utiliser sur mac via boot camp ?


----------



## city1 (3 Juin 2016)

Apparement, il faut une clé de produit pour installer windows 10, et je ne peux pas utiliser celle déjà inscrite pour mon pc windows. Sur mac, ce sera donc une version d'essai uniquement  Mais une fois la période d'essai passée, comment ça se passe ???


----------



## mokuchley (4 Juin 2016)

que ce soit avec boot camp ou un logiciel virtuel (parallele ) vous devez acheter une license


----------



## city1 (4 Juin 2016)

ah bon d'accord, je vais attendre un peu alors pour pouvoir acheter une licence


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2016)

city1 a dit:


> Mais une fois la période d'essai passée, comment ça se passe ???


Après une certaine période, certaines fonctions sont désactivées, principalement le Panneau de configuration et les MAJ sont impossibles, avec un bonus d'un écran aléatoire prévenant que la période d'essai est terminée et qu'il faut faire l'activation.


----------



## city1 (4 Juin 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Après une certaine période, certaines fonctions sont désactivées, principalement le Panneau de configuration et les MAJ sont impossibles, avec un bonus d'un écran aléatoire prévenant que la période d'essai est terminée et qu'il faut faire l'activation.



Merci pour votre réponse  mais Windows reste correctement utilisable ?? L'antivirus (windows defender) est-il actif ? Je compte acheter la licence dans 2 ou 3 mois ...


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2016)

city1 a dit:


> L'antivirus (windows defender) est-il actif ? Je compte acheter la licence dans 2 ou 3 mois ...


Il restera actif, mais comme les MAJ ne sont pas possibles, c'est dangereux de vouloir continuer sans protection. Et pas la peine de vouloir installer des logiciels comme Avast ou Avira, ils sont déplorables en protection.


----------



## city1 (4 Juin 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Il restera actif, mais comme les MAJ ne sont pas possibles, c'est dangereux de vouloir continuer sans protection. Et pas la peine de vouloir installer des logiciels comme Avast ou Avira, ils sont déplorables en protection.



Merci pour vos réponses précises [emoji4]

Au fait, savez vous combien de temps dure la version d'essai ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2016)

Ca restera en l'état tant que l'activation ne sera pas faite, il faut un vrai n° de série, donc avoir acheté une licence légale et une activation par internet, le n° de série seul ne suffit pas.


----------

